# Summon Elemental



## Medwyn (Oct 30, 2005)

I was going over summoning spells and when it comes to Summon Elemental.
To summon say an Earth Elemental, do I use Summon Elemental spell list by itself? Or do I have to combine with another spell list to summon specificlly an Earth Elemental?


----------



## Verequus (Oct 30, 2005)

It doesn't matter for Summon Elemental, what type of elemental you are summoning. With one spell all options are available, as long you don't go over the CR.


----------



## genshou (Nov 3, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter for Summon Elemental, what type of elemental you are summoning. With one spell all options are available, as long you don't go over the CR.



The Summon action category can only be selected with creature type, not alignment or element.  Thus, the only spell list you need is Summon Elemental, as there is no Summon Earth to begin with.


----------

